# Mobile Extended Performance Oil



## racerx11 (May 17, 2009)

after recently buying my VW it is now time for an oil change. I have read on here that people swear by Mobile 0W-40 and that is what i picked up but next to it i saw Mobile Extended Performance Oil, now that oil claims to be good for 15,000 or one year. what im wondering is if people have used it and or recommend it without any problems. breaking it down it is a 1/3 of the overall price in the long run instead of $52 every time i go to buy the oil and a filter.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Mobile Extended Performance Oil (racerx11)*

Does it have the VW 502.00 rating (like Mobil 1 0W-40 does)?


----------



## racerx11 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Mobile Extended Performance Oil (tjl)*

not sure on that one, im trying to find it on the net somewhere but am having a hard time. the weight of the oil is 15W-50 im wondering if that thickness is going to pose a problem.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Mobile Extended Performance Oil (racerx11)*

Look for the oil that is VW 502.00 spec. Mobil 1 0w-40 and Castrol Syntec 5w-40 are probably the most readily available at your local parts store.


----------



## racerx11 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Mobile Extended Performance Oil (camjr)*

i purchased the VW spec oil with the Mobile 1 0W-40 and i currently have that sitting in my trunk, im just curious if the extended performance would work in the car seeing that it is a 15w-50 weight. obviously i do not want to save the money if im going to be paying more in repair bills down the road.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Mobile Extended Performance Oil (racerx11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerx11* »_i purchased the VW spec oil with the Mobile 1 0W-40 and i currently have that sitting in my trunk, im just curious if the extended performance would work in the car seeing that it is a 15w-50 weight. obviously i do not want to save the money if im going to be paying more in repair bills down the road. 

If it's VW 502.00 approved, it'll work.
Here's a list:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------

